# Sage Barista Pro no water!



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

It might have been posted before (especially as it's a Sage!), but I couldn't find any previous posts when searching.

Just seeing if people might know the cause of the BP not dispensing water, or steam and if there's an easy fix!

It started with the steam pressure going but then the it stopped dispensing water, hot or brew. I've flushed it twice and tried descale cycles, but neither have worked and doesn't even seem to be pulling water through from the tank.

Any ideas would be great! Cheers.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds naffed, is it still in warranty? 
Was it regularly descaled and/or used with low scale water?


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

Great!! Lol

Yeah, descaled regularly, well when it beeped! I use the supplied water filter with it but never had a problem with my other machines and didn't descale them half as often as this one!

Luckily, it's still got a few months left, so if it's not an easy fix, I'll give them a call!


----------

